
Inside the MSF Hospital in Kunduz - vinnyglennon
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/10/13/inside-msf-hospital-kunduz-afghanistan-taliban-us-attack/
======
ScottBurson
Oh man, I didn't hear about this until today. Tragic -- and inexcusable.

